# Any Advice please!!!



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Ladies, im currently on the waiting list for ICSI at the UHW Cardiff, Just dont know what to do as i was initially told you are backdated from your 1st appointment at the clinic, so all this time ive been assuming i was due for treatment this November thats 18months,but when i saw consultant few weeks ago he said we were backdated from November 2010,  so thought id give them a call, just to make sure, and they said i wasnt put on the list untill October 2011, thats actually when our consultant referred us, no backdate, i told them that cant be right and they said they have to speak to the consultant and get back to me, that was 2 weeks ago, i rang them since and they said theres still no reply as theyve left him a message (and they cant chase him around) so do  just sit here stewing for god knows how long, i dont know?? Does anybody know what the correct protocol is, when are you supposed to be backdated from?? i havent got a problem waiting i am just sick of being told all these different dates and getting my hopes up and then knocked back down, aaarrrgghh. Sorry for ranting, but any advice would be greatfully received, i dont know if i should contact the consultant directly, then i could get on with life untill its my turn!! thanks ladies xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Rocky, ring the consultants secretary, they are usually more helpful
I don't know about wiring lists sorry I'm self funded

Hope you get sorted

Nic
Xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, much appreciated! that part i missed out, my post was early this morning ;-) i rang his secretary who was lovely and helpful and although she said she only works for the gynae side of things, she still rang IVF wales for me, who then left me a message saying the same thing near enough, im quite suprised as most people say they are so helpfull, thanks again, xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi rocky, the only thing I would suggest them is keep at them, it's not fair to keep you hanging like this, 

I hope you get sorted soon hun

Nic
Xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes i defintately will keep on at them now, if not their life so they not really bothered. Thanks Gem x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

We were referred in October 2009 and at our first appointment in March 2010 were put on the IUI and IVF waiting list and told our place on the waiting list would be backdated to the date of referral.  Once we had waited a year from referral and heard nothing we contacted them, only to find our place on the waiting list had not been backdated at all.  Our consultant refused to be drawn on whether we should have been backdated or not (despite her being the one who had told us that) she just said she told patients what she was told to say and it was up to us to argue it out with the waiting list administrators.  We  felt we had been badly advised over the backdating and the waiting times in general so we wrote a complaint letter.  We had a response which didn't clarify the backdating issue, but did offer us a place on the next IUI open evening a few weeks afterwards.  If you are not happy it can't hurt to write a letter saying that.  Just be aware that my complaint letter was kept at the front of my file forevermore!


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks joyeyrella, wow they really do mess people about dont they, thanks for your story i think im going to write a letter


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think we are forgetting its not actually the clinic that set waiting times etc its the fact there are so many people waiting plus u know get a second cycle of ivf.

I posted not long ago about getting together letters to send to my assembly member saying how outsourcing ivf to clinics already built ( the health board are currently building one in neath) would ease the waiting list etc etc yet I received 3 letters! So as far as waiting times etc go I can only guess it will get worst before better. Backdating within the nhs does not happen and I totally agree that they should be upfront from the start.

U can ask for clarification in writing about when u were put on the list

When I started fertility tx the wait was awful. 25months for intial appointment, so things have improve but as with anything on the nhs there is a wait and yes its too long. Self funding while u wait is an option but don't have more than 1 cycle of ivf as u will forfit nhs cycles


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow 25months thats crazy! i totally get there are so many people, in the same situation, waiting!! But if the consultant who runs the clinic tells you 3 different referal dates, is there any hope? Its a very frustrating time, i really am happy (well as happy as you can be in this situation) waiting, but why get peoples hopes up, i think the best way is like you said get clarification in writing, and then i can get on with things


----------

